# Garage floor protection



## Sparky78 (Aug 23, 2015)

hello all, looking for ideas or what you put under your blower to collect the water from melted snow and to keep it from rusting on the floor. I was evening the Ariens rubber mat but curious if there is a better option? My machine will be a 24" 2 stage unit. Thanks for your ideas or experiences.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I just put a small block of plywood under my scraper bar. Have skids made from HDPE and that's about it. No floor damage so far. Others will be along and have different ideas but all it has to do is work.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> I just put a small block of plywood under my scraper bar. Have skids made from HDPE and that's about it. No floor damage so far. Others will be along and have different ideas but all it has to do is work.


 YO' BROTHER JOE how's youse coming with those breadboard skids for me????????????:icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I put down some cardboard under it last winter. When it drips on the cardboard I pitch it in the recycle bin and start over again.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Never had any rust spots on the floor :icon_whistling: If it was hot outside ( 25F + ) I just parked it on a piece of plywood with a tubafor under the wheels to make sure the impeller didn't get froze up.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

my toro 824 never leaves stains with arnold poly skids, same thing with my toro 726 with factory oem skids and my 32 inch ariens 10000 series blower with metal skids


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Home Depot sells the official Ariens mat for $30:










I can't say I've had an issue with rust stains either. As noted above, something sacrificial like cardboard or even pieces of old carpet cut to size if this is a true concern for you, Sparky. Another choice would be a plastic boot tray (for winter boots) that you'd find at Bed Bath Beyond, etc.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thirty bucks for a GEN-U-WINE Ariens rubber mat... hmy:. Hmm.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> YO' BROTHER JOE how's youse coming with those breadboard skids for me????????????:icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


Still cogitating... :wavetowel2:

When I get ready to cut mine out for my sno tek I'll be sure to wack out a set for you. Maybe it''ll put a smile on your mug!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Still cogitating... :wavetowel2:
> 
> When I get ready to cut mine out for my sno tek I'll be sure to wack out a set for you. Maybe it''ll put a smile on your mug!


 well than I guess I will be 1 happy camper.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------

